# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Color Scans look horrible

## Dudemeister

Has anyone managed to get decent color textures?  Mine are absolutely terrible.  I think I tried every permutation I can think of, but the color is simply awful.  I searched and found a couple of post, and I tried the few options but nothing I can do seems to make a difference.

I calibrated with the light on, scanned with the light on, off, and every brightness option you can think of, I then calibrated with the lights off, and scanned with them on and off,

Scanning with the lights on usually produces completely false colors.  Scanning with the light off, produces a nearly desaturated scan that has some color in the dark shadows, but the light areas are basically white.

Here is what I get compared to the actual model:

Has anybody done color scans with better results?

----------


## scobo

Must admit, the few times I've tried texture scanning, I wasn't that impressed.
I mostly scan for 3d printing though so textures not required.
Have you tried the white balance thing ?

----------


## Dudemeister

Yeah, all of that.  When I said calibrated in the post above, I actually meant white balance.  

I think they (Shining 3D) need to either fix this, or don't even mention that' it's there because in its current state, it's a giant waste of time.

----------

